# Little info please.



## kc5tpy (Apr 21, 2016)

Hi folks.  One of my mates at work asked me today about a smoker.  He is thinking of one of the Traeger Pro series ( will find out which model ). He is looking at the larger one which I believe is the series 34.   I don't know much about pellet burners except that many folks use the and are very happy with the results.  Not long to talk but I think he said he was looking at £1000-£1200.  Told him I thought he could do better.  SO! Since I don't know any where with more knowledge and experience; I thought I would start my research here.  Also is there another Brand out there in the U.K. that offers the same quality and size for less money?  And finally; how easy is it to get spares for the Traeger here in the U.K.?  Thanks for the help.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## wade (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Danny. If he is looking for a pellet smoker You should probably get him to also look at the Green Mountain Grills.

http://shop.americanbbq.co.uk/pellet-smokersgrills-10-c.asp

The mid size "Daniel Boone" is ~£700 and the larger "Jim Bowie" is under £1,000. 

The build quality of the GMG smokers is very good and spares are easy to get hold of as they are fully supported through The American BBQ Company here in the UK. Both Steve and I have GMG smokers and are very happy with then and we have had very positive dealings with The American BBQ Company too..


----------



## smokin monkey (Apr 22, 2016)

Danny, agree with Wade, do not know anything about Traegaer Grills, but GMG are good, easy to use and Darren @ American BBQ is always happy to help.


----------



## kc5tpy (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks for the advice guys,  I knew you both had pellet smokers but I didn't know which one you had.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------

